# How do I know if she is bred?



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi! One of our Myotonic does (she is about 18 months) came into heat November 8th and I saw our buck (5 months old) cover her multiple times. She hasn't come back into heat yet, and so (hopefully) she is almost 1 month bred. How can I confirm that she is pregnant?

Thank you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 4, 2015)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Hi! One of our Myotonic does (she is about 18 months) came into heat November 8th and I saw our buck (5 months old) cover her multiple times. She hasn't come back into heat yet, and so (hopefully) she is almost 1 month bred. How can I confirm that she is pregnant?
> 
> Thank you!



Blood test.
Maybe you can tell with ultrasound at a month.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 4, 2015)

Where do I send the blood sample? With our cows we do AntelBio (http://www.antelbio.com), but I don't think they do goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2015)

http://www.biotracking.com/goats/biopryn/faqs


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2015)

your welcome


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh, and I was wondering, how do you do an ultrasound on goats? Do your vets do it?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes. Not all vets have a portable ultrasound.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Dec 18, 2015)

Our vets came today to do something with two of our cows, and while they were here they did Ultrasounds on Penelope and Kendall. It turns out that both are pregnant, and with twins!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats!  That's exciting to hear!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 18, 2015)

So exciting!!!!   

Love knowing the # of kids that are going to be born! 

April will be a fun time for y'all


----------



## madcow (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh wow, how wonderful to know how many they will both have!  Congratulations!


----------

